
Show HN: I built an app that subscribed to all development newsletters - Blkc
https://web.getcultivateapp.com
======
husseiny
cool idea! I kept trying to click on one of the tags hoping it will filter the
list on articles with that tag only.

~~~
Blkc
Thanks! That was the plan, coming soon!

------
sibbngheid
How did you manage Unsubscribe links?

~~~
Blkc
After hours of testing on many newsletters, I managed to use combination of
regex and email parsing to remove them. If I subscribe new sources, I might
need to test again, but so far it works on all the newsletters I have
subscribed.

